# Can anyone suggest an unusual girls name?



## dt1234565

Think we are decided on Travis for a boy, possibly Liv for a girl but am not 100% on it.

I like Liv but would like alternatives too.

Our current childrens names are Taya and Flynn, so we cant just call it Dave or Julie it has to be something a bit different!

Any suggestions appreciated xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Tiana
Teegan
Riley
McKenna
Kenzie
Kaylana
Bria


----------



## lealea

Zuri ! Means beautiful :)


----------



## kelly2903

paige
modesty
kya 

xx


----------



## venusrockstar

Arabella!!!! I say it air-ah-bella


----------



## alibaba24

Alynne 

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I used to nanny for a little girl called Dimity. . .thats cute?

Eden
Naia (pronounced Nye-ah)


----------



## dt1234565

All good ones, keep em coming!

We already have a Kayleigh and Briana in the family (and many others as DH and I have 12 brothers and ssters between us!) so similar ones are a no no, I like Eden, heard that the other day thought it was lovely!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Isla or Blossom :)


----------



## dt1234565

Blossom, so sweet! Not sure as an adult i would want that name?


----------



## SaraKay

*Nevaeh* - 'Heaven' backwards.. or alternative spelling *Neveah* - 'Butterfly' in Swahili....i think :) xx


----------



## SaraKay

*Nevaeh* - 'Heaven' backwards...pronounced Nevayah, alternate spelling *Neveah* - 'butterfly' in swahili..

Also
*Asena* - turkish for ' meant for great things' or something similar to that...:) xx


----------



## discoclare

Starla
Niamh
Kennedy
Trinity
Sienna
Xanthe
Havana
Ada
Iona


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Cadence
Farrah
Piper
Regan
Asher
Nona
Shelby
Yasmin
Kali


----------



## KrisKitten

A friend of mine just named her little girl Kylah

Atoni for a boy, no idea where i heard it but i did - pronounced 'Ah-Tohn-Ee' xxx


----------



## dt1234565

All good stuff, the Neeve type ones again already around the family!

I like Farrah, DH doesnt, also like Demi, DH doesnt!

I like Sienna very much, obviously have heard it before but forgot about it, shall add it to the short list!

xxxx


----------



## Ava2004

My daughters name is *Elexis *(I've never met another one!)
I had a friend in college named *Alethea*, I always loved that one!
If DH and I have a girl, we will name *Lola* after my grandmother Lola Ilean.


----------



## readyforbaby

I love love love Liv and have it on my list though Olivia is so popular these days. How about Livia or Olive with the option to shorten to Liv? That is how I am swaying at least :) Good luck!


----------



## readyforbaby

I also like...
Peyton
Waverly
Delaney
Alaia
Mila


----------



## LucindaE

dt1234565 said:


> Think we are decided on Travis for a boy, possibly Liv for a girl but am not 100% on it.
> 
> I like Liv but would like alternatives too.
> 
> Our current childrens names are Taya and Flynn, so we cant just call it Dave or Julie it has to be something a bit different!
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated xxx

Hey, can I intrude? :flower: I've always been fascinated by names and their meanings:wacko: 

Liv is really nice for a girl, but Livia would be good too. Like Travis. 

For a girl what do you think about the name Eiluned - (Welsh -pronounced aye-luned) and Elsa, and the Swedish Marta, and the Slavic Ludmilla, and the French Marianne? Or possibly Guinevere (even if she was a bit naughty in the Arthurian legends!). 

XX LucindaE


----------



## firstLO

You might not like it but I'm always told my name is unusual, it's Felice (pronounced fel eece) it's spanish and means happiness.


----------



## dt1234565

Loving them !

Yes for the Liv, i have Liv, Livvy, Livia.

I like Sienna thats on the list.

I like Demi too but DH doesnt.

Spanish names are good it was a Spanish friend at work sho suggested Tayas name too xxx


----------



## trashit

Evangeline 
Savannah
India
x


----------



## KrisKitten

my friends called indiana xx


----------



## trashit

i love that name, i wanted it for my LO as its unisex but FOB pointed out Indiana Jones! x


----------



## Luella

The middle name for our angels are Florence and Lulah. I love Lulah.
Also, Luella 
Suri (as in Suri Cruise but it's a lovely name)
Eden (which was mentioned and is gorgeous)
Blossom
Petal
Annika
Anya
Flora
Olive


----------



## LittleAurora

my hubby wants Fenchurch.....


----------



## pudgies

Indie
India
Lola
Bella 
Eden
Flora 

:)


----------



## pudgies

Indie
India
Lola
Bella 
Eden
Flora 
Nina

:)


----------



## SRTBaby

I use to love the name Sienna, i was going to name my DD if i had one until Sienna Miller showed up. She really spoiled it for me, every time i hear the name her face comes up, i can't stand her.


----------



## dontworry

I really love the name Fallon. That's pretty unusual. I also love Delaney, Violet, Ever, Devon, Lilah, and Amelia (I'd call her Milly). :) Best wishes!


----------



## dontworry

Oh, I also adore the name Olive! It was mentioned, but thought I'd second it!


----------



## tiff222

i think the name serena is beautiful on a little girl 

also amaya is unusual i have only known one lady called


----------



## Love Bunny

Kendra x


----------



## subaru555

Willow, aubryn, auburn, Arwen


----------



## Jaqui

*Saskia x*


----------



## Gwizz

*Lyra* (name of the girl in Golden Compass I think) I'm strangely drawn to that name lol!!


----------



## dt1234565

Love Bunny said:


> Kendra x

LOL!

Thats my sisters name!


----------



## Love Bunny

Haha how odd!!! I love that name - its not THAT unusual, but its not very common :D xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i liked Farrell or Faryl when i was pregnant with Maley


----------



## Petitguili23

Noelia ;-) 
India


----------



## hannahR

My fave girls names which arent that common are-
Hazel and Darcey! xx


----------



## ls27

.


----------



## bubbles

Lola, Leyla (Lee-lah), I also love Nola but DH hates it


----------



## trumpetbum

Mirren
Bree
Layla
Roma
Rhia
Scout


----------



## dt1234565

Quite liking 

Marcy
Macy
Liv
Livvy

???????????????


----------



## passengerrach

my sisters name is sheren (said the way its spelt) and i have never heard of another


----------



## genies girl

Ariella
Lara
Keziah
Maia


----------



## alibaba24

also i love Miren 2 xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Your little princess is beautiful xxx

Any thoughts on Marcy? or Tali?


----------



## lily123

Talia? Lilou? These are two of my favorites :)


----------



## dontworry

lily123 said:


> Talia? Lilou? These are two of my favorites :)

Lilou like from The Fifth Element? I LOVE it! 

As for unique names to suggest... I like:
Delia, 
Everett/Ever, 
Lilah, 
Devin, 
Fallon, 
Olive, 
Twila, 
Roxanne/Roxy, 
Raine, 
Teagan and 
Regan (Ray-ghin). :)


----------



## moomoo

Effie
Elsie
Florence
Audrey
Leffy


xx


----------



## surprise no5

Lacey
Taryn
Radha
Jaycie
Mara
Bonita


----------



## SilverP

I really love the name Minnie


----------



## laurietate25

God there are some really nice names comin in!
My best friens has just had a girl and called her Livvy! Similar to Liv and i think its great, she wanted the name anyway and her oh didnt until she had a very stressfull time in labour and nearly lost her then he liked it cos he thought it resembled To live!
Livvy
Luna
Kenzi
Kenya
Blue
Logan
Amara
Anais
Lexi
Sydney
Saphron
saxon
Jax
Jaxon
Tilly

These are all the names i like and hoping not to get too popular but still like sharing as i think some are lush!!


----------



## jenniferannex

someone i know called there little girl Magenta, very unusual but nice :) xx


----------



## laurietate25

Esme
Eme
Taran
Tallulah
Radley
Oakley
Omer


----------



## Pickles77

What about Bryony/Briony?


----------



## laurietate25

Devon
Jaden
Kayla
Tia
Kip

In all lists ive put both male and female!


----------



## laurietate25

Indie
Seren ~ Welsh ~meaning star
Celyn ~ Welsh


----------



## laurietate25

x


----------



## Welshchick

i love seren, i also love eira meanin snow and rhianna but everyone will think its after rihanna the pop star!


----------



## Shazzy-babee

neave?


----------



## angie-roo

We called our little one Katia... I think it's pretty, but I would be biased lol!


----------



## littlevixen

asia/azia, apple, rihanna, zara


----------



## x-li-x

talia xx


----------



## Ava Grace

what about :
Sadie 
Darcey
Roxy 
Liberty
Amelie
These are all on my list :)


----------

